# Tums?



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

OK I have heard meany talking about giving tums to the does while prego for extra calcium. My question is how many do I give and how often?

Also another question is, when they are prego what do they need most of?
High protein, Hi calcium? etc. etc.? 

Once again thanks in advance this group is wonderful!:hug::dazed::stars:


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

lauraanimal1 said:


> ok i have heard meany talking about giving tums to the does while prego for extra calcium. My question is how many do i give and how often?
> 
> Also another question is, when they are prego what do they need most of?
> High protein, hi calcium? Etc. Etc.?
> ...


i would like to know too!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont give Tums unless I feel its needed and I have nothing else...a good source of calcium would be alfalfa, I keep a calcium drench on hand in case of an emergency...if you want to use Tums, be sure it is TUMS..its made with calcuim where others are I believe made with magnesium...and I would give 6-8 daily if I wanted to do them as a supplement..
I would Add or increase alfalfa hay or pellets,offer good quality loose minerals..keep then at a healthy weight and they should be fine : )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto what Cathy said. Calcium should be coming from alfalfa.
A good loose mineral with high copper.
I have given tums now & then but I believe by the time a doe really needs it she is already depleted to a point where it's not going to make a significant improvement; hence having calcium or Nutra drench on hand if doe needs a boost.:2cents:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't give Tums for the Calcium, but I do give them to Peggy Sue. She gets lots of leftovers and table scraps so I give Tums after every big meal just to keep her rumen pH stable. Heartburn can quickly become a serious issue for a goat!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I use Tums after kidding but it isnt the best to give just by itself because it is lacking in the other minerals that will help absorption. I mix about 3 or 4 crushed tums with molasses and they eat it well. I only give this before and after kidding. The molasses has the extra minerals of potassium in it to help balance out the calcium and help absorption.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for the Info, guess I can take back the 4 extra large bottles of Tums I bought...lol :hammer::slapfloor:


----------

